
Exclusive Digg CEO Interview: "We Were EBITDA Profitable In 2009" - timothysykes
http://www.timothysykes.com/2010/02/exclusive-interview-with-digg-ceo-jay-adelson-we-were-ebitda-profitable-in-2009/
======
ericb
Ah EBITDA, the truthiest measure of earnings, before "bad stuff."

~~~
pwhelan
And a measure that Warren Buffet says to ignore.

------
timothysykes
yes but its a huge improvement over years past

